# Tools für Code-Qualität



## Grizzly (8. Mrz 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,  

welche Tools zum Thema Code-Qualität kennt Ihr bzw. habt Ihr im Einsatz?

Wir haben bisher uns nur mal Sonar angeschaut - und das auch nur von weitem. Allerdings scheint der Schwerpunkt hier eher auf Code Konventionen zu liegen, die geprüft werden.

Gibt es hier vielleicht auch eine Lösung, die auf prinzipielle Fehler hinweist? Also sprich noch eine Stufe vor den JUnit Tests, mehr in Richtung der Prüfungen, die auch bspw. Eclipse schon vornimmt (Tote Codezeilen, potentielle Null-Pointer Zugriffe, usw.)?


----------



## tfa (8. Mrz 2012)

Das hier ist gut: FindBugs™ - Find Bugs in Java Programs
Findet Fehler, bevor sie auftreten. Leider ziemlich ressourcenhungrig.


----------



## mvitz (8. Mrz 2012)

Sonar macht viel mehr, als nur Konventionen checken, solltest du dir nochmal genauer angucken. Die meisten Dinge, die Findbugs findet, findet Sonar nämlich auch (afaik nutzt Sonar genau dafür sogar Findbugs).


----------



## ARadauer (8. Mrz 2012)

Dafür hast du BindBugs in deiner IDE.
Sonar am zentralen Build Server ist dann meiner Meinung nach der nächste schritte.
Genauso wie ja lokal und am build server baue...


----------



## tfa (8. Mrz 2012)

> Dafür hast du BindBugs in deiner IDE.
> Sonar am zentralen Build Server ist dann meiner Meinung nach der nächste schritte.


Wenn das Projekt etwas größer ist, sollte man Findbugs nicht in die IDE einbinden, sondern nur auf dem Server laufen lassen. Das wird sonst zu träge. Der Build benötigt bei mir z.B. 5 Minuten ohne Findbugs und ca. 45 min mit. Und ich habe nicht mal alle Prüfungen aktiviert.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mrz 2012)

Sowas wie PMD - Welcome to PMD gibts auch noch, und vermutlich noch viele mehr. Eine etwas andere Kategorie, aber auch sehr gut ist IMHO UCDetector


----------



## Grizzly (8. Mrz 2012)

Wow, das ist mal eine Response. Vielen Dank. 

Okay, dann werde ich das Thema Sonar noch mal bei uns ansprechen.  Ich muss auch zugeben, dass Sonar vor meiner Zeit angeschaut wurde. 

Für weitere Empfehlungen bin ich natürlich weiterhin offen.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2012)

Sonar ist wirklich ein tooles Tool. Es gibt ech Sonar IDE um Sonar in Eclipse zu integrieren.
Des beste:
Du kannst lokale Analysen mit dem zentral/remote gepflegten Sonar Profil ausführen und dank Mylyn Integration auch direkt Reviews machen.
Sonar Eclipse - Sonar - Codehaus


----------



## bygones (12. Mrz 2012)

sonar wurde ja schon hin und wieder hier gesagt ;-)

bei mir gehoert UCDetector auch zum Standard code tool - hilft toten code aufzuspueren und testet die richtige Sichtbarkeit von Methoden etc


zu sonar noch:

wenn du Manager ueberzeugen willst demonstrier das Motion Chart plugin - Sonar - Codehaus - schoen bunt und bewegt sich ;-)


----------



## maestr0 (12. Mrz 2012)

Wenn es um Code-Qualität geht, finde ich es wichtig Checkstyle nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Grizzly (12. Mrz 2012)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> sonar wurde ja schon hin und wieder hier gesagt ;-)
> 
> bei mir gehoert UCDetector auch zum Standard code tool - hilft toten code aufzuspueren und testet die richtige Sichtbarkeit von Methoden etc
> 
> ...



Jepp, das lustig aus. Habe mir mal den Video ein bisschen angeschaut. ;-)



maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es um Code-Qualität geht, finde ich es wichtig Checkstyle nicht zu vergessen.



Danke. 

Morgen ist bei uns mal wieder Abteilungsbesprechung. Da werde ich die Sachen mal anbringen. Mal schauen, was dabei raus kommt. ;-)


----------



## tfa (12. Mrz 2012)

maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es um Code-Qualität geht, finde ich es wichtig Checkstyle nicht zu vergessen.



Checkstyle bietet nicht besonders viel, was man nicht durch automatische Quelltextformatierung und die anderen Tools erreichen könnte.


----------

